# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 2.3 Is Released Added more features 09/01/2019

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 09/01/2019* Software *V2.3* *What is New ?* *EFT DONGLE* VERSION *2.3* IS RELEASED: *[GENERAL]* Updated EFT-SU to version 3.10 with new features: -- Updated handling encrypted Samsung QCOM boot images  *[MTK]*  Added read firmware with SCATTER support - BETA (Does not support all CPUs) *[HUAWEI]* Added support to make Rooted kernel directly from UPDATE.APP firmware *[SAMSUNG]*  Added support to remove FRP using Patch1-2 method for models (SM-T585 - SM-T580) *[SAMSUNG] [EXCLUSIVE]*  Added more supported models to ONE-CLICK feature to remove
(FRP - Reset ScreenLock - CALL ME - SAMSUNG ACCOUNT - MDM ) on (FRP ON / OEM ON): 
SM-A320F    U4  RL2  8.0.0
SM-A510S    U2  RI3  7.0
SM-A710S    U2  RH2  7.0
SM-G610FDD  U1  RL3  8.1.0
SM-G610FXX  U1  RL2  8.1.0
SM-G930F    U3  SA1  8.0.0
SM-G935F    U3  SA1  8.0.0
SM-G5700ZH  U2  RH1  7.0
SM-G6100ZH  U2  RI8  8.0.0
SM-N920C    U5  RL3  7.0  
[QUALCOMM] Added more supported devices:
ZTE A2018
ZTE-Blade A320
ZTE-Blade A330
ZTE-Blade A521
ZTE-Blade A0605 
ZTE-Blade A0620
ZTE-Blade A0622
ZTE-Blade V770
ZTE-Blade V8
ZTE-Blade V8 mini
ZTE-Blade V8Q
ZTE-v0840
ZTE-v890
ZTE-vodafone 510
ZTE-vodafone 511
ZTE-vodafone 710  
[MTK] Added more supported devices:
Alcatel 5085C (A5 Led)
Alcatel 5085G (A5 Led)
Alcatel 5085O (A5 Led)
Alcatel 5085Y (A5 Led)
Blackview BV4000 pro
Condor SP622 (PLUME L1)
Condor SP632(GRIFFE T7 ) 
Condor SP633 (PLUME L2 PRO)
Condor U970(C6)
HISENSE E7 
HISENSE C30 LITE 
HISENSE F10 
HISENSE F102 
HISENSE F22 
HISENSE F23 
HISENSE F24 
HISENSE-F27
HISENSE T5 
HISENSE T5 PRO 
HISENSE T5 PLUS 
HISENSE T5 S 
ITEL A31 
ITEL A31 PLUS 
ITEL A32F 
ITEL A44 
ITEL A44 PRO 
ITEL A52S LITE
ITEL I801 S11 PLUS 
ITEL I802 P51 
ITEL I805 S32 
ITEL IT1460 PRO 
ITEL IT1511 
ITEL IT1512 
ITEL IT1518 
ITEL IT1520 
ITEL IT1553 
ITEL IT1655 
ITEL P31 
ITEL P51 
ITEL S11 
ITEL S11 PRO 
ITEL S11X 
ITEL S12 
ITEL S13 
ITEL S13 PRO 
ITEL S21 
ITEL S31 
ITEL S32 
ITEL S32 LTE 
ITEL S33 
ITEL S41 
INFINIX X605 
INFINIX X609 SMART 2 HD
INFINIX-X801 
INFINIX-X1000 
INFINIX X5514
INFINIX X5515F
INFINIX X5515I
MOBICEL-4U (4U 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Air (Air 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Arc (Arc LTE DS)
MOBICEL-Berry (Berry 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Candy (Candy 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Cosmo (Cosmo Tab 3G)
MOBICEL-Dandy (Dandy 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Echo (Echo Tab 10" 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Fever (Fever 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Frio (Frio 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Gem (Gem 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Ice (Ice 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Matrix (Matrix 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Onyx (Onyx 3G DS)
MOBICEL-P6120 Omega X (Omega X 8" 3G DS)
MOBICEL-P6122 Hero X (Hero X 3G DS)
MOBICEL-P9120 Cherry SS (Cherry 3G)
MOBICEL-P9120 Cherry DS (Cherry 3G DS)
MOBICEL-P9120 Solo DS (Solo 3G DS)
MOBICEL-P9122 Hero X (Hero X 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Play (Play 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Plum (Plum Tab 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Pure (Pure 3G DS)
MOBICEL-PureMini (Pure Mini 3G DS)
MOBICEL-PurePlus (Pure Plus 3G DS)
MOBICEL-R1 (R1 3G DS)
MOBICEL-R2 (R2 3G DS)
MOBICEL-R3 (R3)
MOBICEL-R4 (R4)
MOBICEL-Rebel (Rebel 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Retro (Retro 3G)
MOBICEL-Rush (Rush 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Samba (Samba 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Shift (Shift 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Sonic (Sonic 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Switch (Switch 3G DS)
MOBICEL-TANGO
MOBICEL-Trendy (Trendy 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Trip (Trip 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Vega (Vega 3G DS)   
MOBICEL-Venus (Venus 3G DS)
MOBICEL-Vivo (Vivo 3G)
MOBICEL-Vivo DS (Vivo 3G DS)     
MOBICEL-ZAW1008 (Ace 3G DS)     
MOBICEL-Zen (Zen 3G DS)
ULEFONE-Armor (Armor LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Armor2 (Armor 2 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Armor5 (Armor 5 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-ArmorX (Armor X LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BeOne (BeOne 3G DS)
ULEFONE-BePro (BePro LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BePro2 (BePro 2 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BePure (BePure 3G DS)
ULEFONE-BePure Lite (BePure Lite 3G DS)
ULEFONE-BeTouch (BeTouch LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BeTouch2 (BeTouch 2 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BeTouch3 (BeTouch 3 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BeTouchS (BeTouch S LTE DS)
ULEFONE-BeX (BeX 3G DS)
ULEFONE-F2S (F2S LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Future (Future LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Gemini (Gemini LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Gemini Pro (Gemini Pro LTE DS)
ULEFONE-GQ3028 (GQ3028 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Metal (Metal LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Metal Lite (Metal Lite 3G DS)
ULEFONE-Mix (Mix LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Mix2 (Mix 2 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-MixS (Mix (S LTE DS)
ULEFONE-P92 (P92 3G DS)
ULEFONE-Paris (Paris LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Paris Lite (Paris Lite 3G DS)
ULEFONE-ParisX (Paris X LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Power (Power LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Power2 (Power 2 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Power3 (Power 3 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Power3S (Power 3S LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Power5 (Power 5 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Power5S (Power 5S LTE DS)
ULEFONE-S1 (S1 3G DS)
ULEFONE-S7 (S7 3G DS)
ULEFONE-S8 1+8 (S8 3G DS)
ULEFONE-S8 2+16 (S8 3G DS)
ULEFONE-S8 Pro (S8 Pro LTE DS)
ULEFONE-S9 Pro (S9 Pro LTE DS)
ULEFONE-T1 (T1 LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Tiger (Tiger LTE DS)
ULEFONE-Tiger Lite (Tiger Lite 3G DS)
ULEFONE-U007 (U007 3G DS) 
ULEFONE-U007 Pro (U007 Pro LTE DS)
ULEFONE-U008 Pro (U008 Pro LTE DS)
ULEFONE-U45 (U45 3G DS)
ULEFONE-U5 (U5 3G DS)
ULEFONE-U658 (U658 3G DS)
ULEFONE-U692 (U692 3G DS)
ULEFONE-U7 (U7 3G DS)
ULEFONE-Vienna (Vienna LTE DS)
ULEFONE-X (X LTE DS)   ENJOY!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Please Uninstall the previous version * *And download Full Setup*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

